

Ask HN: How bit.ly make money? - againstyou

I'm curious how bit.ly (url shorteners services in general) make money. They don't use Ads, they don't even register users.
======
byoung2
I'm not sure about bit.ly specifically, but there is the hope that the data
about what is trending could be valuable if sold. They know, for instance,
what urls people are sharing, and they know how many people are clicking on
them.

~~~
photon_off
Who's interested in buying this data? Could you point me to some companies?
It'd be helpful as I'm working on an analytics app, sort of.

~~~
byoung2
Companies like Demand Media might be interested...they'd need to know what
people are talking about right now so they can create content for it.

------
alrra
bit.ly has enterprise accounts: <http://bit.ly/pro/products>

~~~
papa
Correct. The top tier accounts are $995/month and one of the nifty features
are the custom domain short names which, I suppose, provide some nice branding
(e.g. amazon.com becomes amzn.to/2U08Yn). The analytics tools are probably
also of some value.

